# Vibrato On/off css s



## col (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey all. 
At the moment the default control for vibrato control of csss is the assigned cc2
. Is there a way to just assign an on off control for this ? Like when the sustain pedal just switches on or off. ?


----------



## tehreal (Jun 23, 2018)

It needs to be a cross-fade, so no (abruptly turning on/off vibrato without cross-fade will sound like a new note attack). Depending on your DAW you may be able to convert your CC64 into quick cross-fades in realtime.

I'm curious what you are trying to achieve with this. If you explain more of the reasoning behind why you want to do this then maybe we can find a better solution.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 24, 2018)

Just learn it to CC64. Theres a setting button on top where you can reassign all CC's.

btw: there is no vibrato crossfade in CSSS. It's a switch (CC value 1-63 off / 64-127 on).


----------



## col (Jun 24, 2018)

tehreal said:


> I'm curious what you are trying to achieve with this.


Yes as Saxer pointed out cinematic studio solo strings vibrato has no cross fade - on or off.


Saxer said:


> Just learn it to CC64.


Thanks - showing my midi cc ignorance ....ended up assigning a control button to cc66 so I can um - sustain and vibrato at the same time....


----------

